# Ugly Birds



## AndrewHux (Jan 23, 2013)

Saw SCraigs thread on the "ugliest" bird and talk of the Muscovey Duck,here is a close up of one .







 Turkey Vulture 






Black Vulture (  the head slightly OOF)






Roseate Spoonbill (mixed feelings about this birds ugliness)


----------



## WesternGuy (Jan 24, 2013)

AndrewHux, great shots.  They are definitely ugly birds, although I don't think I would put the spoonbill in the same category. 

WesternGuy


----------

